# 6th Grade Spelling/Son Struggling/Looking at Spelling Software



## Mel in N.C. (May 11, 2002)

Hi All,

I have a 12 year old son who is in the 6th grade. He's always done fairly well in school despite his lack of interest. He is currently in LENS neurofeedback for behavior problems. His doctor thinks his problems are due to a head injury after performing an EEG test on him. I think he probably is undiagnosed ADD. The more I have read and learned about ADD, he seems to fit the bill. A great book I have found on ADD is "Healing ADD - The Breakthrough Program That Allows You to See and Heal the 6 Types of ADD" by Daniel G. Amen, M.D. 

He is really struggling with spelling and grammar. He is getting very discouraged. He is such a "bear" to work with that I have to admit that I haven't worked with him the way I should have. I'm hoping that some of you may be familiar with some of the spelling software out there. I'm interested in something that I could put his spelling list into rather than having to use their list. There is an "Ultimate Spelling Software" I found surfing the internet. It looks like they are based out of Australia. I was wondering if anyone might be familiar with it.

Any information or suggestions would be most welcome!

Take care!
Melanie


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Melanie,

I've not used the software that you mention, but my daughter is in 7th grade and she also has a hard time with spelling. I just pulled her out this year, and she absolutely HATES to do spelling work. She says that it's too young...because they no longer have spelling practice in the 7th grade at school. However, she really NEEDS the practice, so that's what she gets! 

Anyway, I use Spelling City and she seems to enjoy it. It's a free website where you put in the kiddo's spelling list and then the website provides them with games for learning the words. I also create our own word searches with the words, and even bingo cards to play with too. Then she has one assignment where I have her cut the letters for each word out of the newspaper or magazines and paste them on paper to help her practice and get a "tactile" sense of the spelling. This is all free, which to me is genius, lol. 

Anyway, why don't you try out Spelling City before you pay for software. You might as well see if something free would work just as well or better! Here's a link:

http://www.spellingcity.com/

Good luck!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know that one. We use Word Doctor. Basically when you have your child type their writing assignments (or anything else) into a word document with the word doctor template, it uploads the misspelled words so that the spelling list is specific to the childs needs. I got it on a huge discount from homeschool buyers club, so I don't know what the cost would be now. The club is also selling an online thing called Grammarlogues that looked good. But, grammar is integrated into writing in my kids English classes online so we didn't buy it. I hear that it is good though.

Thanks,
Cindyc.


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

We had great results from using Scrabble and Boggle (or Jr. versions of the same games). Last year in 5th grade we started using Sequential Spelling and I'm seeing good results. It's fast and easy, and inexpensive, and you do a little each day. It's not online, and has it's own word lists, so it might not be what you are looking for.


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

Personally, I couldn't care less about spelling! it seems that some people can spell and some cannot... the ones who can learned easily because they have that type of mind, the ones who do not learn easily or ever for that matter, just do not have that type of mind. Our English language is comprised of so many other languages that it is nearly impossible to learn it if you do not have the mind for it! It is no reflection on intelligence!
As for grammar, I usually let that go until they are actually using it in their writing. IMO grammar is like learning a second language; unless you are able to use and apply if in context on a regular basis it is just all pointless garble. Read, read, read!! Good well written books, then write, write, write! I have mine write and then read daily... two hours of school reading and at least a page of writing. Ones who do not write their own stuff yet do copy work until they can transition into their own stuff. Don't sweat stuff that will not amount to much in the long run.


----------

